# Mi thread de Arequipa



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Jose Perez said:


> yo soy de Lima.Mi papa es chino y mi mama si es de Arequipa.


Si tu papa es chino por qué te apellidas Pérez??? :lol:


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Me gustó la foto del pasaporte... pero me parece como que decir "república" e "independiente" es redundante...


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

juanchristian said:


> Si tu papa es chino por qué te apellidas Pérez??? :lol:


Jajaja...true puede ser que el papa es de descendencia China pero no 100% y su abuela era China y el abuelo Peruano entonces el apellido salio Peruano(estoy especulando no mas)


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bravazas las fotos!


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

edit


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:hilarious


----------



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Se ve muy bien Arequipa!!!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Está de pkm el thread, ósea quedó la raja, vamo mi parcerito, póngase más fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy chvrs las fotos... realmente muy buenas




Jose Perez said:


> mi apellido no es Perez y mi nombre es menos Jose.Es solo el nombre que me puse en el foro porque es un nombre comun que se me vino a la mente.
> 
> No crei que era necesario poner mi verdadero nombre en el foro.Ahora que ya entre en mas confianza con los foristas seguro me animo a cambiar el nombre.


:lol::lol::lol: q buena....


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

demasiado buena


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Umm Colaborare cn este tema, pongo estas fotos porq m gustan y no son mias T_T son de wikipedia pero son lindas 

Estadio Monumental UNSA










Avenida Venezuela 










Av. La Marina










Cayma


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ esa ultima foto esta super!!!

como que se nota la modernidad de la cuidad


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

esa foto de cayma es muy pintoresca.. me gusta... hay de todo un poco q chvre


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

wowo si ke es linda eh.. siempre eh kerido conocerla pero no hay oportunidad...ni plata jeje


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

el letrero de plaza vea lo han movido de lugar.... ahora ta más escondido en la entrada misma del hiper......


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

le falta mas mas altura. el resto esta de la ptm.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

^^ Pucha, pero más altura ya sería Cerro de Pasco, está bien en 2300 msnm.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Somos una "ciudad con altura"


----------



## aqp18 (Sep 22, 2008)

arequipa es arequipa, chevre las fotos man, sueltate mas


----------



## Naita Criz (Jul 21, 2008)

en un paseo de arekipa y simplemente a ustdes arekipeños!! INCREIBLE!!

d verdad hermosoo...!


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

Excelente las fotos tienes buen gusto para mostrar lo mejor de nuestra ciudad, excelentes tomas y los mejores angulos de nuestra ciudad


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, las mejores que he visto de Arequipa...


----------



## turismoarequipa (May 13, 2008)

Muy Buenas fotos de nuestra linda ciudad de Arequipa - por algo es la segunda ciudad mas importante del PERU


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

EXCELENTE FELICIDADES POR EL THREAD


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------

